# Rotterdam, many pics a day!



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Some older shots taken by me.










































































This one is from Dutch Forum member 'jan 1968' :cheers:


----------



## rotterdam sky-high (Jan 1, 2010)

Skyline:



Topaas said:


> 05-06:


----------



## rotterdam sky-high (Jan 1, 2010)

Panorama:



maartens said:


> Urbika Rotterdam


----------



## rotterdam sky-high (Jan 1, 2010)

This is the other Rotterdam:



jb_nl said:


> Vandaag
> 
> 16-06-2010
> 
> ...


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

*Thanks to Topaas*


----------



## rotterdam sky-high (Jan 1, 2010)

Eric Offereins said:


> A tiny


A tiny part of the skyline:



Bas B said:


>


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

The skyline is amazing and this bridge in the port is beautiful.
I love Rotterdam. Nice Shots
PS. Interesting the industrial skyline.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Rotterdam is different, modern, and magic!


----------



## rotterdam sky-high (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks!

More pics:




wolkenbestormer said:


>





Topaas said:


> 26-06:
> 
> 1. Crooswijk
> 
> ...


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

*Beautiful pictures by 'hoogbouw010'*


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Photo's by hoogbouw010





























Thanx to Jeromeo



bigger version


----------



## Oh?! (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Burneratamsterdam (Feb 7, 2009)

wowwow


----------



## delirious&zen (Mar 28, 2007)

I love the Neederlands. 
I don't find some other contry as organized as Holland.

Your cities and towns are really the prettiest.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Asd seen from Dordrecht (ca. 20 km away)*



























































































photos by me, August 13, 2010
Rotterdam seen from a church tower in Dordrecht


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rotterdam looks very nice in these photos. Everything is very neat and organized must say. Lovely city. :cheers:


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is a link to my Thread about Rotterdam. Which shows that R'dam has more to offer than a few Highrises. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1195347


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice updates about Rotterdam


----------

